# What is your favorite coffee?



## saman (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi.

I have to choose a recipe with coffee for Shadima Cooking in Persian, what is your favorite coffee made recipe? what do you suggest for my project? I'm looking for a complex and delicious recipe with coffee, I would appreciate any idea.


----------

